# Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN chính hãng giá rẻ nhất



## trinhphamhlv (28/10/21)

*GIÁ BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN MODEL FCRN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM.*


Ngoài lợi thế thương hiệu Nhật Bản sản xuất tại Malaysia, máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN còn có những tính năng công nghệ tiên tiến và vượt trội, chính vì thế Daikin đã chiếm lĩnh được vị thế hàng đầu thị trường và dẫn đầu về doanh số bán ra. Vậy đại lý nào có giá bán máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN giá rẻ nhất miền Nam là đâu?








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được lắp đặt thực tế_



*GIÁ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN MODEL FCRN TẠI HẢI LONG VÂN CÓ GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*


Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần Daikin và riêng về mảng model FCRN, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, cam kết 100% là hàng chuẩn, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN là sự tích hợp từ:*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
 

*Tham khảo giá máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN tại website Hải Long Vân:*



2.0hp – FCRN50FXV1V – 19.500.000đ
2.5hp – FCRN60FXV1V – 25.600.000đ
3.0hp – FCRN71FXV1V – 26.700.000đ
4.0hp – FCRN100FXV1V – 30.400.000đ
5.0hp – FCRN125FXV1V – 34.000.000đ
5.5hp – FCRN100FXV1V – 36.300.000đ
 

Ngoài việc là đại lý cấp uy tín tại khu vực miền Nam, Hải Long Vân còn là một đơn vị chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, văn phòng công ty, quán café, trà sữa,… Với kinh nghiệm dày dặn 7 năm, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn một công trình hoàn hảo nhất



Xem thêm bài viết: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất














*VIỆC THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH DAIKIN MODEL FCRN VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*
​

*Thiết kế vẻ ngoài vuông vắn, gọn gàng.*
 

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN thiết kế hiện đại mang đậm phong cách Nhật Bản. Mặt nạ máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN vuông đồng nhất: được sử dụng chung một cỡ mặt nạ. Tuy lắp đặt nhiều thiết bị nhưng vẫn đảm bảo sự đồng nhất về hình dạng và hài hòa về thẩm mỹ, điều này giúp bạn dễ dàng hơn trong việc bố trí hệ thống ánh sáng trên trần nhà và thiết kế nội thất.




*Phong cách làm mát chất lượng.*
 

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN được lắp trên trần với 8 hướng thổi giúp đưa gió đi đều khắp không gian phòng. Hơn thế nữa, dòng máy lạnh này cũng có tốc độ làm mát rất nhanh, chỉ sau khoảng 3 phút sau khi bật máy là bạn đã cảm nhận được hơi mát chạy khắp phòng.




*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN đa dạng về công suất hoạt động.*
 

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN vượt trội hơn bất kỳ hãng máy lạnh nào về đa dạng công suất: 1.5hp, 2.0hp, 2.5hp, 3.0hp, 3.5hp, 4.0hp, 5.0hp, 5.5hp. Do đó, cho dù kích thước căn phòng của bạn như thế nào thì bạn vẫn có thể chọn được một chiếc máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN yêu thích. Và chi phí để lắp đặt và sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần này là tương đối rẻ hơn so với những dòng sản phẩm khác của hãng âm trần Daikin.




*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN có những chức năng nổi bật gì?*
 

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN có chức năng mắt thần thông minh: Chức năng này sử dụng tia hồng ngoại làm cảm biến, giúp nhanh chóng nhận biết và báo động để máy lạnh điều chỉnh nhiệt độ phù hợp nhất, ngoài ra, máy lạnh còn có thể cảm biến khi không có người giúp tiết kiệm điện năng nhiều hơn…








_Kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang lắp đặt dàn nóng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_



*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN MODEL FCRN DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN với những ưu điểm quá thuận lợi cho việc lắp đặt và thi công cho nhiều công trỉnh lớn, có thể nói, chỉ cần là không gian kinh doanh, thì sản phẩm đều có thể phù hợp và làm tốt nhiệm vụ làm mát của nó.




Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho văn phòng công ty.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho showroom.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho bệnh viện, phòng khám.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho phòng gym, yoga.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho khu vui chơi trẻ em.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN cho hội trường, nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất …
 

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN có công suất từ 1.5hp – 5.5hp, nên việc muốn thi công cho khu vực rộng lớn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất cần phải thận trọng và hỏi ý kiến của người có chuyên môn.










*KẾT LUẬN.*
​
Nếu bạn cần tư vấn thêm và cần báo giá, thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN theo từng công trình cụ thể vui lòng liên hệ ngay tới Công ty Hải Long Vân qua đường dây nóng 0909 787 022 gặp Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ miễn phí tốt nhất 24/24.


----------

